# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Video Of 1,050 Pound Bench Press

## Fat Guy

Here's video of Ryan Kennelly's 1,050 pound bench press from Saturday's APA Northwest Open in Kennewick, Washington.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7NRw....com/node/6616

AWSOME LIFT! :Strong Smiley:

----------


## CheddaNips

Wow!

----------


## MuscleScience

thats alot of weight.

----------


## torontodude

That's amazing!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

he is the man,

----------


## crazycrab

very nice

----------


## eddy tye

he looks like shit... 

imo!

but im guessing he dosent care for that either?

----------


## Denim165

He lifted that like it was nothing, dam, hats off to him!

----------


## hauss man

> he looks like shit... 
> 
> imo!
> 
> but im guessing he dosent care for that either?


i don't think he looks bad compared to most shw's 

heres a pic

http://www.juliehavelka.com/jpgs/2006/rk1.jpg

----------


## BNK

> he looks like shit... 
> 
> imo!
> 
> but im guessing he dosent care for that either?


Who are you to say what is good looking and what is not? I guess you consider the bodybuilding look as good. 

Many people don't care for your favorite look friend.

----------


## MeanMachine2000

> he looks like shit... 
> 
> imo!
> 
> but im guessing he dosent care for that either?


He's a powerlifter not a bodybuilder

----------


## Gears

That guy is massive.

----------


## SidewayZ

Wow...the crazy part is that it looks like he could actually lift more than that and the funny part is that the guy walks around like an action figure cause his cheast is so tight, lol.

----------


## rock357

What is his raw bench;with out all the assistance from that shirt? 

No doubt the man is strong as hell, but IMO I don't believe he needs the help of a shirt you could pull a train with to show everyone he's as strong as hell. just my opinion.

Does anybody know what the world record is for a raw bench.

----------


## hauss man

> Does anybody know what the world record is for a raw bench.


scot mendelson 715

----------


## football2007

The raw bench record seems to vary very little over the years..

yet the shirted record keeps increasing...

1050 is an ungodly amount of weight yes, but getting 300+ lbs out of a forklift/shirt just is too much.

----------


## JuicedUpCanuk

Amazing lift

----------


## Misery13

what is the date for when Ryan K benched 1050lbs? was it an official bench?

----------


## p4p1

wow!! that was sick.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> What is his raw bench;with out all the assistance from that shirt? 
> 
> No doubt the man is strong as hell, but IMO I don't believe he needs the help of a shirt you could pull a train with to show everyone he's as strong as hell. just my opinion.
> 
> Does anybody know what the world record is for a raw bench.


715lbs

----------


## Doc.Sust

> what is the date for when Ryan K benched 1050lbs? was it an official bench?


it was about2 wks ago, it is official

----------


## Doc.Sust

> he looks like shit... 
> 
> imo!
> 
> but im guessing he dosent care for that either?


 :2offtopic:  and nobody cares! i am dumber from reading your post

----------


## scottish

Lmao^^^^^^^

----------


## PEWN

wow.... just wow.......

----------


## britbb

Amazing...so inspiring.

Incredible athlete!

----------


## wascaptain5214

how far did he press? maybe 6 inches. he is huge and its not from fat. outstanding for sure. was this a tested meet? i have a good bro who is a current world record holder in bp in his age and weight class. he lost his world record in dl to a guy from brazil in lv this last month(25 countries represented) but still holds the american record in it. anyway.....he claims 150lbs differance weight in his bp between shirted and raw.

----------


## madmonty

Thats amazing man wot a monster

----------


## barondumonde

Definitely amazing because of the poundage...but I somehow feel that it's not a full press cause he moved the thing only a few inches...but either way...VERY VERY NICE!

----------


## Primalinstinct

He must just hang out in the parking lot at the gym and throw cars around.

I feel so weak, now.

----------


## papaaj

For the love of God how is that even humanly possible. Way to go man. That must have taken years of effort and hard work. Guy is a tank. Really impressive

----------


## joint

I wish IT had killed him boooooooooooooom

----------


## raw12

it was a nice lift but imo the gear use in this sport is getting ridiculous!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> it was a nice lift but imo the gear use in this sport is getting ridiculous!


its been for years. it will only get worse in the future. if you want to compete with the top dogs you have to use the gear

----------


## RJstrong

The dude is sick... 1100 is going down soon!!!

----------


## BIG PAPI 08

Wow that guy makes my 355lb look like a warm up. he's huge

----------


## artica

it's an amazing lift....

The one issue that continues to arise is gear... you guys have to remember that as of late, not much has been brought in as far technology. The phenom and rage x for example, the two most popular bench shirts have been around for over 3 years now.. the only difference is that powerlifters are getting more familiar with them and they are getting stronger in the areas to better utilize the shirt. 

Powerlifters are still incredibly strong, yes gear does add a great deal of lbs to numbers but it's not just technology. there is a lot of work, time and effort put in in order for these things to happen.

Kennely for example has been hitting the top numbers for a long time, first to hit 800, 2nd to hit 900, 3rd to hit 1000, and first to hit 1050, and from the looks of things first to hit 1100.. and it didn't happen overnight.. 2002 he hit 800, then 900 in 2006, 1050 in december 2007 but 50lbs heavier in bodyweight. The man is putting in his time in the gym...

----------


## Philmac23

there is a video on youtube of him benching 1120 with a board. For that much it goes up like butter! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4P4vtUEkyA

----------


## Philmac23

what ever happened to mendelson and rychlak. Are they giving up on the world records?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> it's an amazing lift....
> 
> The one issue that continues to arise is gear... you guys have to remember that as of late, not much has been brought in as far technology. The phenom and rage x for example, the two most popular bench shirts have been around for over 3 years now.. the only difference is that powerlifters are getting more familiar with them and they are getting stronger in the areas to better utilize the shirt. 
> 
> Powerlifters are still incredibly strong, yes gear does add a great deal of lbs to numbers but it's not just technology. there is a lot of work, time and effort put in in order for these things to happen.
> 
> Kennely for example has been hitting the top numbers for a long time, first to hit 800, 2nd to hit 900, 3rd to hit 1000, and first to hit 1050, and from the looks of things first to hit 1100.. and it didn't happen overnight.. 2002 he hit 800, then 900 in 2006, 1050 in december 2007 but 50lbs heavier in bodyweight. The man is putting in his time in the gym...


dont forget about a clark. he technically was the first to hit 800. there was always alot of controversy over this subject. do you know the history behind this? i truly dont

----------


## Doc.Sust

> what ever happened to mendelson and rychlak. Are they giving up on the world records?


gene has been hurt and had some health issues. mendelson actually just sucks. he bombs all the time in contests.he is never consistent. he lifts in his own meets. which can be a conflict of interest itself.i think his day has come and gone

----------


## Philmac23

that sucks for gene. I wonder who will give ryan k. a run for his money. There is a guy tiny meeker who almost hit 1011 on youtube. maybe a few more cycles and he can go for the record.

----------


## Braveheart04

> he looks like shit... 
> 
> imo!
> 
> but im guessing he dosent care for that either?


Yeah, why don't you go telling him that and see if you have a head left.

----------


## admirals56

> he looks like shit... 
> 
> imo!
> 
> but im guessing he dosent care for that either?


there we go again everyone thinks everyones a fvckin bodybuilder

----------


## GeneticFreakshow

Ridiculous Lift!!!!

----------


## BONE.CRUSHER

wow thats insane !

----------


## Test-Prop604

how much can ronnie coleman bench with all that muscle

----------


## High-roller

That we could use at my work, that is a crane. hahaha

----------


## borntobeblue

he only did 1 lol

----------

